# Learning and growing.



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

Hi, I am 29 and my husband is 30, we have 4 kids. I found this forum off a social app and was realizing there was nobody in the app that was married and talking about marriage. I felt isolated and want to learn more about life experiences through others and maybe give some advice if it could help others. 

My husband is a porn addict and we have been together for almost 13 years and Married almost 6. Due to his addiction we had problems being intimate and he was also very closed in we clashed a lot and divorce was brought up multiple times. As time has passed and he started therapy this past month he has improved with being open and trying to be more involved emotionally and intimately and I have been working on my communication skills and approach in getting our marriage back on track. 

It's a slow process though it is moving along when it used to be at a halt.

So here I am. Hi everyone. 😊


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

JustAnj said:


> Hi, I am 29 and my husband is 30, we have 4 kids. I found this forum off a social app and was realizing there was nobody in the app that was married and talking about marriage. I felt isolated and want to learn more about life experiences through others and maybe give some advice if it could help others.
> 
> My husband is a porn addict and we have been together for almost 13 years and Married almost 6. Due to his addiction we had problems being intimate and he was also very closed in we clashed a lot and divorce was brought up multiple times. As time has passed and he started therapy this past month he has improved with being open and trying to be more involved emotionally and intimately and I have been working on my communication skills and approach in getting our marriage back on track.
> 
> ...


Welcome to TAM @JustAnj ! You’re not isolated anymore.

Lots of great people here with tons of life experience just like yours. I hope the best for you, it sounds like you and hubby are getting the right treatment.


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM @JustAnj ! You’re not isolated anymore.
> 
> Lots of great people here with tons of life experience just like yours. I hope the best for you, it sounds like you and hubby are getting the right treatment.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

JustAnj said:


> Hi, I am 29 and my husband is 30, we have 4 kids. I found this forum off a social app and was realizing there was nobody in the app that was married and talking about marriage. I felt isolated and want to learn more about life experiences through others and maybe give some advice if it could help others.
> 
> My husband is a porn addict and we have been together for almost 13 years and Married almost 6. Due to his addiction we had problems being intimate and he was also very closed in we clashed a lot and divorce was brought up multiple times. As time has passed and he started therapy this past month he has improved with being open and trying to be more involved emotionally and intimately and I have been working on my communication skills and approach in getting our marriage back on track.
> 
> ...


Is he a porn addict or have you just named him a porn addict because you caught him watching once or twice.


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Is he a porn addict or have you just named him a porn addict because you caught him watching once or twice.


He was diagnosed by a professional.


----------

